# sound quality? SoundGate vs. BlitzSafe changer/AUX interfaces



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

found this page:
http://www.bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/alpinemp3changer/adapters.htm

unfortunatly they didn't mention anything about sound quality. I had always read that SounGate caters to the audiophile but have also read good things about Blitz. they both seem like great products.

how do these two units differ in sound quality?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

: popcorn: 

wasn't there some bugs w/ one of them?


----------

